# RIP Colonel Meow



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Colonel Meow, Internet star and world's furriest cat, has died - TODAY.com


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

RIP Colonel and may your humans have peace in their grief...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I was saddened to read about this on his FB page yesterday - I didn't realize his health condition was that serious


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

RIP Colonel :sad2


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, I love the Colonial!! Rest in peace pretty boy!! The world loved you!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I was so sad to see that he had passed away!  I could tell his owner loved him so much, when she posted the video a few months ago about his health problems it made me cry. He was just hilariously adorable, a once in a lifetime kitty for sure! He was grumpier looking than Grumpy Cat! 

RIP Colonel Meow.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for the link MowMow,
such a Special one of a kind Cat...
Rest in Peace Colonel Meow...


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw this on Facebook. Sad. 

Also on CNN: Apparently This Matters: Colonel Meow is dead - CNN.com


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw that. He was such a beautiful cat. RIP Colonel Meow.


----------

